# Yellow/Black strip Kenyi?



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

My Yellow/Black strip Kenyi is not eating for two days, anyone know what happening?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

possible bloat .....any thing else out of the ordianry like white stringy poop or a bloated stomach?.....any change in color or lathargicness? (sp?)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any chance of a pic just to confirm that it's a kenyi so we're not working on the assumption that it is a male? (If it's misidentified, it could be a holding female!)

We're going to need alot more information in order to help.

How long has this tank been set up?

What size tank is it?

What is the full stock list?

What are the water parameters?

Have you added any new fish recently without quarantine?

Have you lost any fish over the past couple of months? If so, what were the symptoms prior to death?

And, of course, is this fish showing any symptoms other than just not eating?


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

He's eating again today but just a little hard to swallow.

Thank you very much.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

are you sure hes eating?.....is he spitting food out at all?


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, he's eating like normal now.

Thank you.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

great to hear :thumb:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

You still might want to get a proper ID on that fish. Male kenyi are solid yellow, they don't have the black bars that the blue females and juveniles do.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Took some picture but the size is too big.

He's not eating again and yes he did split out all the food.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

I think that's the lombardoi kenyi.

I have 1 yellow/black stripe 
1 blue/black stripe 
1 red zebra
2 yellow lab

in a 10gal tank.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

cichlidaholic said:


> Any chance of a pic just to confirm that it's a kenyi so we're not working on the assumption that it is a male? (If it's misidentified, it could be a holding female!)
> 
> We're going to need alot more information in order to help.
> 
> ...


If you'll attempt to answer these questions, we can try to help. But we can't do much with these brief posts your making. :thumb:


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you very much.

The tank is set up about 3 months and is 10 gal tank. All five fish is bought together about the same time 3 month, they are 2 yellow lab, 1 red zebra, 2 lombardoi kenyi.

The PH is 7.2 and don't know the other because don't know how to check.

The one that's not eating is the male lombardoi kenyi, my kids call it King because it alway trace the other.

Everything look the same and just this one not eating.



cichlidaholic said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of a pic just to confirm that it's a kenyi so we're not working on the assumption that it is a male? (If it's misidentified, it could be a holding female!)
> ...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Im sorry to say but a 10G tank is far too small to house these fish for very long at all. The fish you have are also very aggressive mbuna wich doesnt help at all.....there is im guessing sever aggresssion issues or poor water quality being the cause of ure fish not eating.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size are these fish?

It's imperative that you rehome them as soon as you possibly can. I understand that they may be sick, but it's only going to get worse in this size tank. These fish are highly aggressive, very territorial, and most of the ones you have shouldn't be kept in less than a 4 foot tank, the kenyi need even more space than that. As they mature, the aggression level increases, and so does the stress level in the tank. Stress weakens their immune system, and causes all kinds of health issues, not to mention the deaths you will experience stemming directly from the aggression.

If you can't get a larger tank (75G minimum IF you are determined to keep the kenyi), I would return them to the LFS that sold them to you. If they knew you were putting them in a 10G tank, they really need to learn a bit more about the fish they are selling, and this is a good opportunity to teach them. (I would also caution them that I believe the fish to be sick.)

In reality, there's nothing you can do other than that. Treating them for illness while confining them to this size tank isn't going to change anything.

Also, if your tank wasn't cycled before you added the fish, this may have made them ill, as well. It's very important that you check ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels in a new tank, and putting fish you intend to keep through the cycle of the tank does long term damage to their internal organs. (Read up on the nitrogen cycle in the library here.)

If this is the problem rather than aggression, it's just a matter of time until you start to experience problems from that.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you.

The fish is brought from Wal-Mart for the kids and don't know that about 1 inch small fish will grow to a almost 2 inch after 3 months.

Just start learning how to take care of them.

Which test kit is good for the beginner?

How about a 29gal tank because no space for a bigger tank?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Go with liquid reagent test kits rather than strips.

You won't be able to return those fish, if that's where they came from, but you might be able to find a little mom and pop fish shop that will take them in on trade for fish that are more suitable to your tank size.

Unfortunately, a 29G isn't going to do alot of good with these species of fish. If it's a long one, you might be able to keep a small group of yellow labs, but those other species still need to go.


----------

